# Petland Rant (what is this fish)



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

Okay so while in my local petland (hate going there but they are the only one here) I saw this:










Not sure what it is as its in a tank marked for guppies (HIGHLY doubt that's a guppy) I was in the same store the day before and this fish had a large piece of lettuce in the tank with it. That same piece of lettuce is still there and all nasty. A betta they have in one of those tiny cubes that had nasty water in it yesterday, still had nasty water in it today. And the "fish expert" tried to tell me it was just cause the background was yellow. I honnestly looked him right in the eye and say " Uhh no its not. The water has old food floating in it and there are old water level marks on the edges. That water is dirty." Hestared at me dumbfoinded and I walked off and made my purchase and left. If I could I would open my own pet store and offer better quality pets. This is just ugh. I have NO idea how people sleep at night knowing the animals in their care are so mistreated.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like an acara or a green terror? Hard to say from the angle. Definitely some sort of South American cichlid. Poor guy. He looks all lonely and sad. /:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree that poor thing is a cichlid. guppies are far smaller and not shaped like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol I knew he wasn't a guppie. I used to keep them as pets when I was yonger to show my grandparents how much of a responsable pet owner I was.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

It reminds me of the Jack Dempsy at my LFS. I agree that it is some variation of cichlid.


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

I feel kinda bad for the poor fellow.


----------



## kathryn082 (May 1, 2013)

maybe it ate all the guppys? and look hes only 25cents!


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

Sadly I don't think that would fly.


----------



## My Little Tetra (May 9, 2013)

Could it be a poorly colored jewel cichlid?


----------

